# Big Problems with my Tealights.... I NEED HELP!



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

my first guess is the wrong wick, second guess, honey or pollen still in the wax

I will go to the BB web site and look at the wick for tealights

Did you render your own wax?


----------



## David0504 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the same problem with my votives. I have tried different wicks as well and nothing seems to work. It is very frustrating to talk to other beekeepers who make candles and they say, "My votives / tealights burn fine."
David


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

if you had to guage the size of your wick what would it be? You might need to compare it to some of your wicking on hand. Not just visual but also tactile. By placing both wicks between the finger and thumb, like checking of two nails are the same thickness


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

do you filter your wax after melting? My wax always gets filtered coming out of the melting pot and into the pouring pot through 100 mesh filter. What's left goes back into the melting pot and filtered again when it comes out. You'd be suprised at how "dirty" clean wax is.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think I solved the issue. I went to the honey house today after work and grabbed some of the #2 squire braided wick and dipped it into the beeswax and then let it cool and put a base on it and pour three tealights. Now I am burning them and so far so good.


----------

